# Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well guys a crazy idea has run through my head. After seeing prices on the ECS Stage II and up, I thought I might try and piece together my own brakes.
My plans are this:
Replace my rears with the brakes that are on the front of my car now, ie. put my 20th calipers + rotors in the back.
In place of the fronts, I want to do some sort of big brake upgrade. Porsche preferably, as I hear some of the brakes are a direct fit. I found this website http://www.911pcar.com/Porsche...s.htm that has used porsche brakes for sale.
My question is what will I need to replace my fronts with porsche brakes? Will any porsche brakes fit the stock carrier? For $400 bucks for boxster brakes or $700 for 911/GT2 brakes I would really like to do this. Please help me out with parts I would need, etc. Thanks for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (joness0154)*

You cant put your front brakes on the back, there is no provision for the e-brake.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (Banditt007)*

o yeah, check out BIRA.org as well as nuespeed. Bira just sells the caliper carriers, and neuspeed sells the rotors, lines, and caliper carriers.
The above two mentioned places have these items to fit the regular boxster calipers onto our cars, using audi 12.3" TT rotors.
Def alot less money than ecs stage 2 version one, if you can get the boxster calipers at a good price. (used)
Unless you sign up to be a memeber, BIRA does not seem to publish prices of their kits. I'd be interested to know how much for just their caliper carriers.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_You cant put your front brakes on the back, there is no provision for the e-brake.

Would it be possible if I didnt want the ebrake?
What would be some consequences of not having the ebrake besides in parking...I know I probably need one but what could happen if I didnt?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_
Would it be possible if I didnt want the ebrake?


Most likey, but you would need to get custom made rear caliper carriers.

_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_
I know I probably need one but what could happen if I didnt?

You will have to watch out parking on steep hills, will have to shut the car off if its idling on a hill unless you want to keep your foot on the brake the whole time. And when some douche throws a buttered roll at your car in the on comming traffic lane, you most likely will not be able to pull a 30mph 180 degree e-brake turn, and catch him to beat his ass as quickly.
now you could possibly throw in a line-lock in the rear. which domestics use all the time to do burn outs. press a button, and the front tires lock up via hydrolic force, while the rear brakes are not enguaged. I'm sure you could hook something like that up for the rears.



_Modified by Banditt007 at 12:16 AM 1-30-2005_


----------



## PolePositionUSA (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (joness0154)*

If you are only concerned with performance,
We sell the Brembo Front kits for $1345, that with a set of drilled rear rotors and performance pads is all you ever need.
There is nothing to fabricate, this kit comes complete with all the parts, also it was designed to work with your master cylinder.
Comes with a full Brembo warranty


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (joness0154)*

Forget about the rear swap, dude. You can't do it. Just put some Hawk pads back there and the ECS lightweight rotors and be done with it.
For the fronts, I suggest doing the same and save some money.


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (joness0154)*

I have a set of the non turbo Porshe 911 calipers, they are black and are the older 2 piece style not monoblock. I will sell them for $275 shipped, thats far less than the site you listed. Let me know. They came off a car that was upgraded to "Big Reds" and worked fine when removed. I have pics I can e-mail.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Help needed: piecing together a big brake kit for MK4 GTI (Byron N.)*

dude just get the ECS 12.1 rears for the rear ...


----------



## SC24VR6 (May 27, 2003)

my friend have ecs big brake for hes s4 but rattle so bad I think they have balance problem


----------

